
Show HN: Radio Control Flight Log - thaterikperson
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1214714630?pt=303168&ct=hn&mt=8
======
thaterikperson
Not sure how many HNers are RC pilots, but if you are, I made this after
getting back into flying recently. I found myself tracking flight times in a
note on my computer. Eventually transferred that to Excel so I could see
monthly totals easier. Still wanted more, so I built myself an iPhone app. It
doesn't have ads, collect email address, have in-app purchases, or do anything
shady. It was just an app I wanted for myself and there’s no point in keeping
it just for me.

